# What is Your Strap Pile Looking Like?



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

I have been on a leather strap buying spree, now I just need another watch besides my Hamilton 38mm KFA to wear them on. Show me what you got.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Last check on inventory, a few have joined since this photo was taken.


----------



## Bridliek (7 mo ago)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Last check on inventory, a few have joined since this photo was taken.
> 
> View attachment 16889449


You’re a strap collector that likes to change out watches! 😂


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Last check on inventory, a few have joined since this photo was taken.
> 
> View attachment 16889449


Carl you win 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Motorcycle Man (Feb 7, 2018)

Don't have one...


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Bridliek said:


> You’re a strap collector that likes to change out watches! 😂


I resemble that remark! 😁


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

alarm4y said:


> Carl you win
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Nick, it's a bit of a sickness.


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

Bridliek said:


> You’re a strap collector that likes to change out watches! 😂


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Last check on inventory, a few have joined since this photo was taken.
> 
> View attachment 16889449


Wow, that’s an amazing watch roll! Custom made? Oh, and the watch collection ain’t bad either


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

Motorcycle Man said:


> Don't have one...


Don’t have a strap collection? It only takes two.


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Thanks Nick, it's a bit of a sickness.


I hear that word “sickness” a lot in fb watch groups and watch forum websites and gatherings of enthusiasts. It appears to be incurable too, lol.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Calgary Jim said:


> Wow, that’s an amazing watch roll! Custom made? Oh, and the watch collection ain’t bad either


Yes, S.T. Strap made the roll. Really quick turnaround at a very attractive price.

And thanks, I've been collecting for over 20 years.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I probably have 35 in a drawer…will likely never use 25 of them, again. I’m an idiot!


----------



## hpichris (Nov 1, 2021)

My strap pile is a mess. lol. I think my taste in straps evolves way too fast.


----------



## Dandruffkb (5 mo ago)

Still pretty new, so it's just a ziploc bag for now!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

You did say "strap pile". Not neat, organized strap selection:










Sad part is I have another 10-12 lying around on my desk at any given time as well.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I have an extensive bracelet pile, but nothing impressive when it comes to straps……


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

Sugman said:


> I probably have 35 in a drawer…will likely never use 25 of them, again. I’m an idiot!


I’m trying to think of it as a journey, I’m learning more about what I don’t like than what I do. Hope that’s the same for you because selling used watch straps seems like it is hard to do and be worth the time and effort.


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

Nokie said:


> I have an extensive bracelet pile, but nothing impressive when it comes to straps……


Happy to see them too, my favourite watch is best worn by me on the OEM bracelet, I love the look and the fit is perfect.


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

Fergfour said:


> You did say "strap pile". Not neat, organized strap selection:
> 
> View attachment 16890276
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks like a pile of fun to me!


----------



## Ranger276 (Oct 15, 2009)

Mine too is pile, I need to get this organized one day. . .


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Calgary Jim said:


> Wow, that looks like a pile of fun to me!


I try to organize it now and then but it always ends up like this. Whenever I'm looking for one I just dump them all out and start the search lol.


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

Ranger276 said:


> Mine too is pile, I need to get this organized one day. . .
> View attachment 16890770


That’s a nice mix of every type of strap!


----------



## Bridliek (7 mo ago)

Not a single one of my watches is on its OEM strap/bracelet. So my strap pile is mostly OEM straps. And I’m new enough at collecting that I still try to keep things organized: OEM straps in one box, aftermarket in the other.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

@litlmn recommended this one on another forum.












Inexpensive, Amazon sells it. I think it holds 36 straps, Pacmaxi brand.


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> @litlmn recommended this one on another forum.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16891020
> ...


Another strap storage device I’ve not seen before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Melissakis (Nov 23, 2012)

These are all my straps, all are 22mm and 20mm. I cannot be sure that they won't increase in number, but I'm trying my best not to.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

This could be embarrassing. I think I've got everyone covered. Oh my. Might have to get them all into one location and take a pic. 


Just another watch nerd.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

After a clear out.


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Michael Day said:


> This could be embarrassing. I think I've got everyone covered. Oh my. Might have to get them all into one location and take a pic.
> 
> 
> Just another watch nerd.


Dare you! 😁


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

Michael Day said:


> This could be embarrassing. I think I've got everyone covered. Oh my. Might have to get them all into one location and take a pic.
> 
> 
> Just another watch nerd.


Yes please, let’s see them!


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Wish I had stumbled on the Pacmaxi cases, it would have been cheaper than what I bought.








Each case holds 40 straps, and there’s a divider/pillow between the sides.


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

Camguy said:


> View attachment 16897914


Ver nice! I’m guessing you don’t like the OEM Marathon straps/bracelets?


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Calgary Jim said:


> Ver nice! I’m guessing you don’t like the OEM Marathon straps/bracelets?


I like them a lot, actually. Those bags (with other bracelets inside) are from years of new Marathon springbars!


----------



## Delugs (Jul 29, 2020)

We keep them organised in our Strap Folios!


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Just got the bracelet I ordered from the ad


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

Delugs said:


> View attachment 16899236
> 
> 
> We keep them organised in our Strap Folios!


Ok, you definitely win, you probably have a whole warehouse full!


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

Time Exposure said:


> Wish I had stumbled on the Pacmaxi cases, it would have been cheaper than what I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truly impressive! Who is your favourite strap company?


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

Bonzodog said:


> After a clear out.
> View attachment 16892533


Room for more, that’s always good. I like the look of your strap roll, looks apropo for field watch straps.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Calgary Jim said:


> Truly impressive! Who is your favourite strap company?


RedRockStraps in vintage canvas by Dan Barr on Etsy. They're truly custom just for me (okay, he'll do the same for you too). Here's one of my "one-hole" customs from a vintage U.S. Air Force "Flyer's Bag" dated July, 1969. Does that date ring a bell, NASA fans? Too bad I can't afford a caliber 321 Omega Speedmaster Professional from the moon landing days!


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

Time Exposure said:


> RedRockStraps in vintage canvas by Dan Barr on Etsy. They're truly custom just for me (okay, he'll do the same for you too). Here's one of my "one-hole" customs from a vintage U.S. Air Force "Flyer's Bag" dated July, 1969. Does that date ring a bell, NASA fans? Too bad I can't afford a caliber 321 Omega Speedmaster Professional from the moon landing days!


Thanks I checked them out. Nice to see something made in Canada or the US.


----------



## DetCochese (Nov 7, 2016)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Last check on inventory, a few have joined since this photo was taken.
> 
> View attachment 16889449


That is impressive.


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

Sugman said:


> I probably have 35 in a drawer…will likely never use 25 of them, again. I’m an idiot!


But the good kind of watch idiot I’m sure, as in WIS!


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

Melissakis said:


> These are all my straps, all are 22mm and 20mm. I cannot be sure that they won't increase in number, but I'm trying my best not to.
> 
> View attachment 16892373


Nice collection, is the brown one a shell cordovan?


Michael Day said:


> This could be embarrassing. I think I've got everyone covered. Oh my. Might have to get them all into one location and take a pic.
> 
> 
> Just another watch nerd.


Please do, excited to see what you’ve got!


----------



## Melissakis (Nov 23, 2012)

Calgary Jim said:


> Nice collection, is the brown one a shell cordovan?


I'd be surprised if it was! You see it's the stock one that came with my Steinhart Nav.B-Uhr dual time titanium.
It's a very nice strap nevertheless, but I have not worn it even once, you se I have a rare dermatological disease that won't allow me to wear a brown strap!


----------



## RecaanHarb (Jan 3, 2020)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Last check on inventory, a few have joined since this photo was taken.
> 
> View attachment 16889449


Now THAT is a Panerai Collection! Nice one!


----------

